# Everlast Powertig 210 Ext?



## jpfabricator (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm seriously considering pulling the trigger on an Everlast powertig 210 EXT. Can anybody give me some insight on these machines?
 I can pick it up on eBay for $1700 shipped. Please give me some feedback.

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## countryguy (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi JP-  I will say it's from China.   The guys in California are Alex and Oleg if I recall.   They try hard. They have worked to make me successful.  Everytime I have called Tech Support I did get a person (Ray usually) or get a call back when I leave VM. 

I have the power plasma 50 CNC unit.  Been running pretty hard since 2013.  No issues.   On the TIG side-  I'm not sure about the TIG side but can tell you that often I have heard about vendors who have old stock w/ issues (amazon & ebay sellers) dumping them.  You may want to call Everlast and ask about any model or engineering changes.  I know of a few examples of that very issue where older units were dumped over the websites newer gear. 

The forum on their website is pretty active at times.  Not sure on the TIG forum.   sign up and check it out.  No spam or ads have ever come from them.


----------



## talvare (Jun 24, 2016)

You may want to check out these: https://www.amazon.com/AHP-AlphaTIG-Stick-Welder-PULSE/dp/B00REX6USW
I have one and so far have been happy with it. Also have a friend that owns one and he is very happy with his. They seem to get good reviews on various internet sites. Check out a couple of the You Tube video reviews.

Ted


----------



## Sandia (Jun 24, 2016)

Jake, I bought the Everlast 250EX the first of the year and I have enjoyed it. I had never used a tig torch before, but had some experience with oxy/acet welding as well as mig and stick. Still haven't mastered it completely but I keep practicing when I have time. I think you would like the 210 EXT.


----------



## sgisler (Jun 24, 2016)

Jake, buy it and don't look back. I bought mine (250EX + 300A cooler) direct from Everlast 3 years ago and have run it hard on everything from .050 AL to 1/4" SS. (to even include 1/4" sq AL tube joined to 3" solid AL bar - full 1/4" depth weld with root and multiple cover passes with only pause to rotate the workpiece to the next side before continuing welding. So, about 45 minutes of nearly continuous welding at 200+ A without so much as a wimper. 


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfabricator (Jun 24, 2016)

Well a little web surfing showes I can order directly from ever last for about $30 more.
They show all the accessories, where as "merchant fox"(iirc) dosent
Ever last also showes the warranty info with more clarity. 
Ever last can also ship it quicker, so I think there will be a few weeks skipping the frivolous stuff. 
I will keep y'all posted!

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------

